# I want to live in a society where most police officers don't carry a gun



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2022)

I'd tell you to move to the UK, but that's a myth. Most of the police there do have guns.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.



No. Police officers have as much right to defend themselves as I do.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 23, 2022)

Knowing now that many police departments are no better than the Gestapo, I'd love to know I'm better armed than they are if they try to stop me from exercising my rights.

As long as they continue to trample our rights & enforce tyranny for the progs & globalists, take their guns away.
The gang bangers are gonna kill each other anyway & most Dem run places it's catch & release with no consequences.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> No. Police officers have as much right to defend themselves as I do.


You didn't grasp the thread heading.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'd tell you to move to the UK, but that's a myth. Most of the police there do have guns.


They don't. Certain officers are trained to use firearms but don't carry guns. When an incident happens, the gun unit is deployed. That means, those that are trained, come off normal duty to go the incident that requires armed officers. I hope that's filled that gap in your knowledge.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 23, 2022)

The police are already handicapped and frustrated by the politicized criminal justice system. Take away their guns and they will resign en masse.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.


Simple – no; dishonest and loaded, yes.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You didn't grasp the thread heading.



The thread heading was clear. How would any law-enforcement agency work if they were unarmed?

So if an officer pulled someone over the the driver pulled out a gun and started shooting, the officer is supposed to run away and call a tactical team?

How's that supposed to work?


----------



## petro (Jul 23, 2022)

I am not afraid of an armed officer.
Of course I don't break the law either.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 23, 2022)

petro said:


> I am not afraid of an armed officer.
> Of course I don't break the law either.


A cop will try to 'push your buttons' even at a simple traffic stop, so you have to keep your cool. It's a game they play.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> The thread heading was clear. How would any law-enforcement agency work if they were unarmed?
> 
> So if an officer pulled someone over the the driver pulled out a gun and started shooting, the officer is supposed to run away and call a tactical team?
> 
> How's that supposed to work?


No, "_I want to live in a society_.....", read and grasp what is written. Try the third time.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.


Ain't gonna happen but would be nice. 

To arrive at such a society would require an expanded death penalty, many new prisons, and incarceration of millions more offenders for extended periods. As with other simple-to-solve societal problems we have no stomach for that.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

For the retards -

*I want to live in a society where* most police officers don't carry a gun.

That means, you want a type of society where most of the police can carry out their duties without carrying a gun. I know gun nuts will struggle with this concept, but it's a poll 3 year olds could grasp.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No, "_I want to live in a society_.....", read and grasp what is written. Try the third time.



I still don't get it. Why would anyone want to live in a society where law-enforcement personnel don't have the tools to protect themselves and others against heavily-armed criminals?

Is this a parody thread or something? Even ancient civilizations have men armed with swords and spears to prevent crime.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> I still don't get it. Why would anyone want to live in a society where law-enforcement personnel don't have the tools to protect themselves and others against heavily-armed criminals?
> 
> Is this a parody thread or something?


Of course you don't get it, you're thick as fuck, hence your retarded posts.

Let's try it another way, do you want the type of American society where most police need not carry a firearm.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> The thread heading was clear. How would any law-enforcement agency work if they were unarmed?
> 
> So if an officer pulled someone over the the driver pulled out a gun and started shooting, the officer is supposed to run away and call a tactical team?
> 
> How's that supposed to work?


Correct, the thread heading is very clear, do you want the type of society where few police need guns. So what kind of society do think that is, what does that entail, what does it look like, which countries have that type of society etc...

Stop thinking binary.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Of course you don't get it, you're thick as fuck, hence your retarded posts.
> 
> Let's try it another way, do you want the type of American society where most police need not carry a firearm.



No. I like guns. I own guns. Guns are good. I'm not afraid of guns. I'm not afraid of police. I support the police. I'm not afraid of police armed with guns.

Should I be?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> No. I like guns. I own guns. I'm not afraid of guns. I'm not afraid of police. I'm not afraid of police armed with guns.
> 
> Should I be?


That's irrelevant. You need to grasp the thread first.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> That's irrelevant. You need to grasp the thread first.



No idea what you're trying to convey here.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> They don't. Certain officers are trained to use firearms but don't carry guns. When an incident happens, the gun unit is deployed. That means, those that are trained, come off normal duty to go the incident that requires armed officers. I hope that's filled that gap in your knowledge.



Good.

Move to England, then.

Problem solved...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.


I don't think Maberry is a real place, but that worked well for Andy.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 23, 2022)

I would not live anywhere that almost all LEOs aren’t armed. Personally I think they need more training in firearms use and broader ROEs for their use.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 23, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> I don't think Maberry is a real place, but that worked well for Andy.


Barney was the police tactical unit.


----------



## petro (Jul 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> No idea what you're trying to convey here.


He is ignoring human nature and pictures a society were everyone loves each other and shits rainbows and Unicorns. 

Every large urban area in the world has a violent criminal element and criminals that prey on the innocent will always exist.
The OP is asking an impossibility.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 23, 2022)

it makes no difference if cops in the US are armed or not because they have absolutely no legal obligation to come to the aid of anyone.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.


Sure if it were a society where very few had a gun


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.



I've lived in various countries like that. The police are safer, the people's lives are safer.

The right likes to create problems to solve, yet they need the problem there so they can constantly claim to be solving it, but never do.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 23, 2022)

I would assume, rightfully or wrongfully that a society in which police do NOT have guns would generally be a society with less gun violence.  Just an assumption that if police don't carry guns it means they don't believe they will be dealing with many others who carry guns.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.



  Criminals would still have guns in such a society.

  So without human beings, including police, also being able to carry guns, criminals would be at a serious advantage.

  Criminals would love to live in such a society.  Human beings, not so much.


----------



## Hellokitty (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Correct, the thread heading is very clear, do you want the type of society where few police need guns. So what kind of society do think that is, what does that entail, what does it look like, which countries have that type of society etc...
> 
> Stop thinking binary.



Which countries have the type of society where LE doesn't need to carry guns?


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> Which countries have the type of society where LE doesn't need to carry guns?



In Never Never Land, maybe. (Exhibit A.)

But the bad guys still had guns. (See Exhibit B.)


Exhibit A.






Exhibit B.


----------



## Mashmont (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> For the retards -
> 
> *I want to live in a society where* most police officers don't carry a gun.
> 
> That means, you want a type of society where most of the police can carry out their duties without carrying a gun. I know gun nuts will struggle with this concept, but it's a poll 3 year olds could grasp.



Like so many leftists, you deny human nature.  And that's why your ideology fails miserably.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> No idea what you're trying to convey here.


I'll try again. Look at the different cultures around the world, look at their orientation towards guns.

So depending on how the society is in that country, would you like to live in a society where only a few police officers need to carry a gun.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> I've lived in various countries like that. The police are safer, the people's lives are safer.
> 
> The right likes to create problems to solve, yet they need the problem there so they can constantly claim to be solving it, but never do.


I think many in the world would like to live in a safe society where even the police wouldn't need guns, or, few would need to be called on for situations. I think many Americans can't get to grips with this thread because unlike yourself, they've never experienced other countries.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Criminals would still have guns in such a society.
> 
> So without human beings, including police, also being able to carry guns, criminals would be at a serious advantage.
> 
> Criminals would love to live in such a society.  Human beings, not so much.


Yes, there are criminals in every country and they make up a tiny percentage of the country's population. But they're mentioned 100% of the time in gun debates. Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> Which countries have the type of society where LE doesn't need to carry guns?


LE?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You didn't grasp the thread heading.


You meant in an ideal world

But we dont live in an ideal world


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> Which countries have the type of society where LE doesn't need to carry guns?


Lots of countries, if they'd only do it, but firearms tend not to be carried by police in countries that respect others' rights.


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I think many Americans can't get to grips with this thread because unlike yourself, they've never experienced other countries.


They can't imagine a society that is not a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Delldude (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.


Bad guys will always have guns.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> They don't.



They do, the majority.



Captain Caveman said:


> Certain officers are trained to use firearms but don't carry guns.



The Bobbys are a tourist attraction. Every police car in London has fire arms.



Captain Caveman said:


> When an incident happens, the gun unit is deployed. That means, those that are trained, come off normal duty to go the incident that requires armed officers. I hope that's filled that gap in your knowledge.



False knowledge isn't useful.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Bad guys will always have guns.....


You need to read the thread


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> They do, the majority.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, they don't, and yes, please stop spreading false knowledge.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You meant in an ideal world


No, as in, many countries.

So would you like to live in a society like most countries (in terms of gun culture)?.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

So 11 no to 2 yes. That means, 81.81% prefer to live in a more dangerous society. If rocks were brains ...........


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> So 11 no to 2 yes. That means, 81.81% prefer to live in a more dangerous society. If rocks were brains ...........



  It means that we are much smarter than you are as to judging what makes for a safe society.

  A society in which only criminals have guns is not it.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Very stupid thread, absurd OP premise and a disturbingly mindless poll. 

Let’s just Reformulate it: 

In an Emegency situation such as an armed intruder inside your home, do you want to have to wait for the police at all to address the threat?  Off hand, I’d say, “no.”  Waiting bad. 

In that same scenario, however long it takes for the police to respond, do you want them showing up UNARMED?  Off hand, I’d say “no.”  That would likely be both futile and very dangerous for everyone involved  (except the armed intruder).


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> So 11 no to 2 yes. That means, 81.81% prefer to live in a more dangerous society. If rocks were brains ...........


🙄


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.


If we could get rid of our inner city Negro thugs and Illegals then crime in this country would be drastically reduced.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.




Nope.....rape, robbery, murder can happen long before the police even get the call.......and when the cops do show up, they better be ready to deal with the monsters........Britain has been living on borrowed time for a long time.......criminals are losing their fear of the British cop.....and the criminals in Britain are becoming more and more violent...

Also, when the 137 people were murdered in France, by muslim terrorists with illegal military rifles......having nearby police who could shoot back right away is a good thing........


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> They don't. Certain officers are trained to use firearms but don't carry guns. When an incident happens, the gun unit is deployed. That means, those that are trained, come off normal duty to go the incident that requires armed officers. I hope that's filled that gap in your knowledge.



Yeah...adding more time to critical time situations......


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.




Would it be good if people didn't commit violent crime, and cops simply had to hand out tickets....of course.

When you know of a plane of existence where that is possible, and can find a way to open a gate to that location...get back to us...


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 23, 2022)

cnm said:


> They can't imagine a society that is not a feeding frenzy.




Because they are so rare, and in reality......they are backed up by American guns.......those countries you point to?   Are only safe from predation because America keeps Russia, China, and the muslim countries from rolling over them.....


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No, as in, many countries.
> 
> So would you like to live in a society like most countries (in terms of gun culture)?.


Any country you see as nirvana is an illusion and a lib lie


----------



## JGalt (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I'll try again. Look at the different cultures around the world, look at their orientation towards guns.
> 
> So depending on how the society is in that country, would you like to live in a society where only a few police officers need to carry a gun.



I don't give a flying fuck about other cultures around the world. 

They're the reason we need guns in the first place.


----------



## Delldude (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You need to read the thread


Nope.....man is violent....always has been always will be.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It means that we are much smarter than you are as to judging what makes for a safe society.
> 
> A society in which only criminals have guns is not it.


So America is full of criminals and you're chuffed?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> I don't give a flying fuck about other cultures around the world.
> 
> They're the reason we need guns in the first place.


Don't worry if your knowledge is gained from what CNN tell you what it is.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Any country you see as nirvana is an illusion and a lib lie


Do you have a link to that idea?


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> If we could get rid of our inner city Negro thugs and Illegals then crime in this country would be drastically reduced.


You might someday make a good point overall if you could stop being and sounding like such a jackass racist.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope.....rape, robbery, murder can happen long before the police even get the call.......and when the cops do show up, they better be ready to deal with the monsters........Britain has been living on borrowed time for a long time.......criminals are losing their fear of the British cop.....and the criminals in Britain are becoming more and more violent...
> 
> Also, when the 137 people were murdered in France, by muslim terrorists with illegal military rifles......having nearby police who could shoot back right away is a good thing........


So you want to live in a society where all police need to carry a gun? Strange.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah...adding more time to critical time situations......


Not really.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Defund and disarm the police. Send in the social workers!  

Utopia is great!


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Would it be good if people didn't commit violent crime, and cops simply had to hand out tickets....of course.
> 
> When you know of a plane of existence where that is possible, and can find a way to open a gate to that location...get back to us...


Correct, violent crime contributes to a tiny percentage of life, and no doubt, you've never been a victim of violent crime in your life. So back to to reality and the thread.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Defund and disarm the police. Send in the social workers!
> 
> Utopia is great!


Don't defined the police, would you not like to live in a society where very few officers need to carry a gun? It's a very some question.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 23, 2022)

> I want to live in a society where most police officers don't carry a gun​


I want to live in a society where most liberals don't have a brain. Oh, wait, I already do.​


----------



## Hellokitty (Jul 23, 2022)

cnm said:


> Lots of countries, if they'd only do it, but firearms tend not to be carried by police in countries that respect others' rights.



Which countries and how diverse are these countries?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Do you have a link to that idea?


You are speaking to it now


----------



## Missourian (Jul 23, 2022)

Hmmm...a flamethrower isn't considered a gun,  right?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 23, 2022)

No, I do not wish to live in a place where only criminals have guns.

I'm sure that criminals all love the idea, though.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> So America is full of criminals and you're chuffed?



I'd rather walk around Compton at midnight than I would Birmingham.

The UK is a violent, dangerous place.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Correct, violent crime contributes to a tiny percentage of life, and no doubt, you've never been a victim of violent crime in your life. So back to to reality and the thread.


Violent crime is higher per capita in the UK than the USA, and rising sharply.





Gun crimes are lower in the UK, but overall violent crime is higher.






						** British violent crime is now over SIX times the US rate
					

The British violent crime rate is now more than SIX times the American rate, an increase from FOUR times ten years ago. The British are disarmed, America has wide-spread gun ownership




					www.discouragecriminals.net


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.


You would love Japan.


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of countries, if they'd only do it, but firearms tend not to be carried by police in countries that respect others' rights.
> ...


JFC


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2022)

One can see the NRA talking points spewed out verbatim...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You would love Japan.


Doesn't Japan have a HIGHER suicide rate than the USA, and a very similar homicide rate?

Apparently people can kill themselves without gun and a Tanto is extremely effective in killing others.

Who knew? Oh, 5,000 years of Samuri - but American Nazi democrats were totally out of the loop...


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Ain't gonna happen but would be nice.
> 
> To arrive at such a society would require an expanded death penalty, many new prisons, and incarceration of millions more offenders for extended periods. As with other simple-to-solve societal problems we have no stomach for that.


All of those things could lead us to safe streets if, and only if, the police and the population are armed.

Without arms, you could never get to a polite society and if you get to a polite society and then take the guns as no longer needed, society would slip back to its violent ways in days.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

In response to the OP, I would never want to live in a society where the police are not armed.  I want every one armed.  I want you armed, me armed, Ray in Cleveland armed - ok, jaxson disarmed because he choose it - and the police armed.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Of course you don't get it, you're thick as fuck, hence your retarded posts.
> 
> Let's try it another way, do you want the type of American society where most police need not carry a firearm.


So why did you have a no option in your poll if the only answer you're willing to accept is the yes option?

Like you, your poll is stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> In response to the OP, I would never want to live in a society where the police are not armed.  I want every one armed.  I want you armed, me armed, Ray in Cleveland armed - ok, jaxson disarmed because he choose it - and the police armed.



I would NEVER want cnm armed - or even in possession of a sharpened pencil....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> So why did you have a no option in your poll if the only answer you're willing to accept is the yes option?
> 
> Like you, your poll is stupid.



Captain Cocksucker want's America to be a peaceful as England....


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I think many in the world would like to live in a safe society where even the police wouldn't need guns, or, few would need to be called on for situations. I think many Americans can't get to grips with this thread because unlike yourself, they've never experienced other countries.



I think you're right. 
Beyond that I think the gun lobby puts out a lot of propaganda to keep themselves and guns relevant.
Also the electoral system leads to politicians no one trusts. So people want guns to protect themselves from a government that doesn't represent them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> I think you're right.
> Beyond that I think the gun lobby puts out a lot of propaganda to keep themselves and guns relevant.
> Also the electoral system leads to politicians no one trusts. So people want guns to protect themselves from a government that doesn't represent them.



I've walked through the slums on Acapulco. Compton is 30 minutes away. I've been in Harlem, Tijuana, Buffalo.

But NEVER have I been as threatened as in Birmingham England.

Vicious Muslim thugs roaming the streets unchecked. Any moment you could be set upon by a dozen Pakis who beat you and leave you for dead after robbing you. Police won't protect you, they hide from the gangs.

I'm sure there are more violent places in the world, but I've never visited them.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

shockedcanadian said:


> I would assume, rightfully or wrongfully that a society in which police do NOT have guns would generally be a society with less gun violence.  Just an assumption that if police don't carry guns it means they don't believe they will be dealing with many others who carry guns.


Police may carry fewer guns when they believe that they won't be dealing with many others who carry guns but I doubt that.

First off, if the police carry fewer guns that doesn't change the reality that many others carry guns.  The two ideas cannot be scientifically or statistically related.  There could be a cause and effect of fewer bad guys carrying guns so the police choose to carry fewer guns but there would be absolutely zero cause and effect of the police carrying less guns so the bad guys carry less guns.

And what the police "believe" can certainly not change the number of bad guys carrying guns.  The human mind is not yet advanced enough that they can control the behavior of others by thought - especially by remote thought.

Of the police are smart, and I believe they mostly are, they won't quit carrying guns as long as they think there is a chance of dealing with even one, single, person carrying a gun. I know I won't quit carrying one even then.  

I'm not planning on a fair fight in self-defense; I'm planning on surviving a fight of self defense.  For me, I will carry a gun as long as I believe there is anyone who might choose to do me harm, even if only by biting me.  I might not shoot someone for biting me but it's always on the table.  Why would the police take any different stance on their lives?

In fact, if someone fights with a cop, takes a swing, wrestles with them, pushes them, in any way gets into a physical confrontation, the cop should use his gun and shoot to stop the attacker; they should assume that if someone is attacking an armed cop that their intention is to get the gun, shoot the cop, and then shoot others.

This one turned out OK for the cop:








						California police officer in 'violent fight' caught on video with suspect who threatened to 'shoot your a--'
					

A California man threatened to shoot a police officer "right now" as the two men desperately grappled for control of a gun during a violent altercation Sunday that was caught on the cop's bodycam, police officials said.




					www.foxnews.com
				




This one didn't turn out well for the cops:








						DEVELOPING: Trooper Murdered After Suspect Disarms Trooper, 2 More Injured - The Police Tribune
					

Avondale, AZ – An Arizona Deputy of Public Safety (DPS) trooper was fatally shot, and another was seriously wounded Wednesday night. A third trooper was also injured in the altercation. “The DPS family is in mourning. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family. Lives have been shattered and...




					policetribune.com
				




Yes, cops, just like any one else, should be armed to defend themselves and, if attacked, should defend themselves.


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I would NEVER want @cnm armed - or even in possession of a sharpened pencil....


Lol. Bet I've spent more time on rifle ranges and shot more animals than you.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

Another story showing why cops should carry and should kill anyone who struggles with them:









						Illinois cop killed with own gun after pleading with suspect to spare life: prosecutor
					

The gunman accused of killing an Illinois cop last week used the cop’s own gun in the fatal shooting after he ignored her pleas to spare her life, prosecutors said.




					nypost.com


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Police may carry fewer guns when they believe that they won't be dealing with many others who carry guns but I doubt that.


Because you cannot separate yourself from the American paradigm, apparently.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, there are criminals in every country and they make up a tiny percentage of the country's population. But they're mentioned 100% of the time in gun debates. Do you agree or disagree?


What a stupid point.  If there's one criminal with a gun and a disarmed population, then the population is at the mercy of the man with the gun.  Think Pulse nightclub.  Think Las Vegas.  Think Uvalde.

There's a reason, a very good reason, why bad guys are mentioned in 100% of discussions like this.


----------



## Markle (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.


So go.  Who's stopping you?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> So 11 no to 2 yes. That means, 81.81% prefer to live in a more dangerous society. If rocks were brains ...........


Liberty over safety any day and every day.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope.....rape, robbery, murder can happen long before the police even get the call.......and when the cops do show up, they better be ready to deal with the monsters........Britain has been living on borrowed time for a long time.......criminals are losing their fear of the British cop.....and the criminals in Britain are becoming more and more violent...
> 
> Also, when the 137 people were murdered in France, by muslim terrorists with illegal military rifles......having nearby police who could shoot back right away is a good thing........



It doesn't always happen like this but there was a case a year or two ago in Indiana in a popular bar district where a guy went on a shooting spree.  I can't find the story because all the search results are on the recent mall shooting.  But the police were in the area and were on scene shooting at the bad guy in less than 30 seconds and chased him down and killed him.  

It's definitely a good thing when the police are armed.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Don't defined the police, would you not like to live in a society where very few officers need to carry a gun? It's a very some question.


Defund. Not defined. It is “some” question. But since that’s not the “society” we are living in, it’s not an especially useful question.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2022)

cnm said:


> Lol. Bet I've spent more time on rifle ranges and shot more animals than you.



Yet you want to disarm others,

The level of hypocrisy is jaw dropping.


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> There's a reason, a very good reason, why bad guys are mentioned in 100% of discussions like this.


Yes. NRA fear mongering talking points.


----------



## cnm (Jul 23, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yet you want to disarm others,
> 
> The level of hypocrisy is jaw dropping.


I don't feel I need to take my rifle shopping, unlike you paranoid cowards, nor do my police need to go around armed. Of course, I wouldn't be permitted to take my rifle shopping so that point may well be moot. Oh well.

Then again, it may be why my police don't need to go around armed, who can say?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 24, 2022)

cnm said:


> I don't feel I need to take my rifle shopping, unlike you paranoid cowards, nor do my police need to go around armed. Of course, I wouldn't be permitted to take my rifle shopping so that point may well be moot. Oh well.
> 
> Then again, it may be why my police don't need to go around armed, who can say?



Damn; that's hot!  Got any more like that?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 24, 2022)

No guns for fed agencies 
Like the faggit Fbi


----------



## buttercup (Jul 24, 2022)

From a biblical perspective, there _will_ be a peaceful world one day. Violence, war, predation, etc will be a thing of the past.  But according to the bible, that won't happen until Jesus returns.

In the meantime, it's not gonna happen, especially in the US. So if you're for disarming the public, all you're going to do is make law-abiding people sitting ducks, unable to defend themselves, while criminals and the government will still have guns. That's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## westwall (Jul 24, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.





Of course,  that would be very nice.  But it is also, sadly,  a fantasy world that will never exist.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 24, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> So people want guns to protect themselves from a government that doesn't represent them.


Regardless how ridiculous, delusional, and wrongheaded that is.


----------



## cnm (Jul 24, 2022)

westwall said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.
> ...


Except of course such societies do exist but cannot be acknowledged by 2A nuts because there goes the narrative.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You might someday make a good point overall if you could stop being and sounding like such a jackass racist.


My point that may have escaped you is that most of the violent crime in this country is by Blacks and Browns.  Pointing that out is not racist.  It is reality.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2022)

cnm said:


> I don't feel I need to take my rifle shopping, unlike you paranoid cowards, nor do my police need to go around armed. Of course, I wouldn't be permitted to take my rifle shopping so that point may well be moot. Oh well.
> 
> Then again, it may be why my police don't need to go around armed, who can say?



Oh yes, she has her rifle..

And you have spent more hours on the range so you KNOW that is a rifle...




There's a reason no one takes you seriously.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 24, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's a very simple question, do you feel you would like to live in a society where few police carry a gun. If any situation requires it, a police tactical unit can respond.


/---/ If you say yes, then move to the UK and leave us alone.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 24, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh yes, she has her rifle..
> 
> And you have spent more hours on the range so you KNOW that is a rifle...
> 
> ...


/----/ Strange, I don't see a rifle. I see loaves of bread, but no rifle.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 24, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> Knowing now that many police departments are no better than the Gestapo, I'd love to know I'm better armed than they are if they try to stop me from exercising my rights.
> 
> As long as they continue to trample our rights & enforce tyranny for the progs & globalists, take their guns away.
> The gang bangers are gonna kill each other anyway & most Dem run places it's catch & release with no consequences.


/----/ *"Knowing now that many police departments are no better than the Gestapo, "*
And you "know" this how?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Strange, I don't see a rifle. I see loaves of bread, but no rifle.



But cnm has spent more hours at the "range" than I have - he told me so. So such an expert would never confuse a handgun for a rifle..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ *"Knowing now that many police departments are no better than the Gestapo, "*
> And you "know" this how?



Because the curtain has been pulled back.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 24, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Because the curtain has been pulled back.


/-----/ You must shop at Cliches R Us.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/ You must shop at Cliches R Us.



Nah, I just saw the Uvalde police, the MSD police, the Chandler Police, and dozens of others for what they truly are.

It ain't Adam 12. These are government hacks at best, just another violent street gang at worst (LAPD.)


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 24, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I would NEVER want cnm armed - or even in possession of a sharpened pencil....


I would draw the line at spork, myself.


----------



## cnm (Jul 24, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> But @cnm has spent more hours at the "range" than I have - he told me so. So such an expert would never confuse a handgun for a rifle..


Days more at 'ranges' and shooting animals than you, I bet. It helped me know a firearm when I saw one. Which was never in a grocery shop. Only paranoid cowards need a firearm to go shopping.


----------



## cnm (Jul 24, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh yes, she has her rifle..


You don't know firearms very well, do you?

No surprise, really.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 24, 2022)

cnm said:


> I don't feel I need to take my rifle shopping, unlike you paranoid cowards, nor do my police need to go around armed. Of course, I wouldn't be permitted to take my rifle shopping so that point may well be moot. Oh well.
> 
> Then again, it may be why my police don't need to go around armed, who can say?


Where are you?  Give me the demographics.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 24, 2022)

cnm said:


> Days more at 'ranges' and shooting animals than you, I bet. It helped me know a firearm when I saw one. Which was never in a grocery shop. Only paranoid cowards need a firearm to go shopping.


Well, you do you.

I would rather be a paranoid coward and a defenseless meat target.

Why don't you walk around with a sign on your neck that says that you don't have a gun? Put one in your yard?

By the way where the fuck are you?


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 24, 2022)

Flash said:


> My point that may have escaped you is that most of the violent crime in this country is by Blacks and Browns.  Pointing that out is not racist.  It is reality.


Your singular focus on the race of alleged criminals is every bit as racist as the posts of IM2 who can only observe alleged racism by “those” white people.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 24, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> No guns for fed agencies
> Like the faggit Fbi


You know, that raises a very interesting question.  Maybe the Feds should not have any law enforcement at all beyond using the militias, as provided for in the Constitution.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 24, 2022)

cnm said:


> Only paranoid cowards need a firearm to go shopping.


And only paranoid cowards need a firearm to go to the mall?

I bet the folks at the grocery store in Buffalo wish more had  had firearms.

You say this in the wake of so many killed for lack of a gun while shopping in Buffalo and then so many saved because one hero, a young man definitely not paranoid and most definitely not a coward, took a firearm shopping with him in Greenwood, Indiana?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2022)

cnm said:


> Days more at 'ranges' and shooting animals than you, I bet. It helped me know a firearm when I saw one. Which was never in a grocery shop. Only paranoid cowards need a firearm to go shopping.



Such as a "rifle" in a holster on a woman's hip.



Let's just say you don't have much credibility.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2022)

cnm said:


> You don't know firearms very well, do you?
> 
> No surprise, really.



I at least know that's not a rifle, unlike you.

Don't you come from the UK?


----------

